# Champion in my first Schooling Show!



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! You both looked awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well done! Can't ask for much better than that your first trip out! :clap: Fidelio is very handsome too.


----------



## Whizzer (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you so much! I was shocked to have finished so well for my first show but it also makes me excited to do the next one!


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrat!!!!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations, that is great!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

LOVELY LOVELY LOVELY!!!

You guys are a great match. 

But now you've got the 'show' bug....once bitten, you'll never be the same...LOL!


----------



## Whizzer (Jun 11, 2012)

I've not only gotten the show bug, I've gotten the buy a whole new riding wardrobe bug! I just ordered 2 new pair of breeches and I've got my eyes on more! lol


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Good job!!!
Cant wait to see more of you out there!
your boy is so beautiful


----------



## Whizzer (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Superstar! I wish he was my horse, but he's actually only my schooling horse. But he's my favorite to ride of my trainer's horses. One day I will own one.


----------



## Nightstorm (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats on your first school show!!! You both look very nice


----------

